# Grave markers from garden stakes



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

OK, so I make these awesome markers for my haunt, what you are going to need is some black paint (I used acrylic) some garden stakes (thick 4ft pine ones about 3/4 X 3/4 in, some nails (I use 3 1-1/4 in ones). As for tools, you can use a paint brush, a hammer, and a saw of sorts, you may also want to get a wood burner if you want to burn some designs in or a name.

So first cut 15in off the stake, position the smaller 15in piece 10 inches down on the longer piece and take 2 nails and hammer them in leaving a space in the middle, Now flip the cross and hammer in a nail in the middle.

Now onto the painting, take your black paint and mix it with water just enough to make the paint as viscose as water. Paint the whole cross (layer in different areas). There you go look at your wonderful piece of art you created.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are very industrious!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

why thank you hairrazor


----------

